

Your Brain Scan Looks Different on Mac and PC - radagaisus
http://gizmodo.com/5919149/your-brain-scan-looks-different-on-mac-and-pc

======
synparb
The original article (freely accessible via PLoS One):

[http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0038234)

------
synparb
And interestingly, this appears to have generated no discussion on the
Freesurfer mailing list:

[https://mail.nmr.mgh.harvard.edu/pipermail//freesurfer/2012-...](https://mail.nmr.mgh.harvard.edu/pipermail//freesurfer/2012-June/thread.html)

There was a single post dated June 2nd that didn't receive any replies:

[https://mail.nmr.mgh.harvard.edu/pipermail//freesurfer/2012-...](https://mail.nmr.mgh.harvard.edu/pipermail//freesurfer/2012-June/024179.html)

------
jonhendry
A few versions back Mac OS X changed to use the same default gamma as Windows.
I wonder if that's what they're seeing.

ie, Mac gamma vs. Windows gamma, then Mac gamma vs. new Mac gamma.

~~~
timthorn
No, this is about computed values (of e.g. volume) rather than human
measurement.

------
jtchang
It's like a QA report wrapped in the cloak of a research paper!

